# Cloudflare captchas



## budsahoi (Oct 31, 2014)

WTF is it with these stupid captchas. They come up randomly and are virtualy impossible to read.
ADMIN fix this...............


----------



## FranJan (Oct 31, 2014)

What browser are you using? I was having a terrible time with TOR and Captchas here. Halfway through downloading a page and it would pop up so I know what you mean. You need to download an add-on for your browser to do some browser spoofing and use the iOS profiles. Seems to totally eliminate the pop ups but it may lower your privacy level if you're using TOR to connect here. Android profiles work too. Hope that helps. 
RIU's security level with Cloudflare, who serve RIU's site, must be on max or something because that level controls Clodflare's captcha service. It's Clodflare's fault with their anti-DOS strategy that is supposedly raising quite a stink with privacy advocates. Clodflare is probably just a rat's ass hair away from a Kickstarter based class action lawsuit anyway and only that's if the EFF doesn't come calling first and all this Captcha bullshit at RIU will be gone. The worst is when Google, where Clodflare Captcha pix come from, won't even serve you a Captcha pic because of your IP address and you can't connect at all.


----------



## budsahoi (Nov 2, 2014)

I use TOR, This is really annoying and making me very angry. there is no need for this antiquated system. the slide thingy is so much better. On the whole for a site where people want to be annonymus this is a big FAIL.


----------



## elektrician (Dec 1, 2014)

hey everybody, just wanted to bump this.

just signed up to the site, and its a proper hassle to access via tor. 

(31.2.0 tor browser 4.0 is my current version)

i would really appreciate if the site were more accessible for user with privacy concerns.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## elektrician (Dec 1, 2014)

lol. true that. its just i can barely stay logged in.

/edit

had to relog twice and change ip adress for the edit.

i would like to contribute to the forum and recieve feedback aswell. very annyoing.


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2014)

if you have a tor the website isnt going to work very well for you, this is to limit spam, our website is safe to our knowledge no one has ever been in trouble from using our website or no one has ever been hacked


----------



## elektrician (Dec 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> if you have a tor the website isnt going to work very well for you, this is to limit spam, our website is safe to our knowledge no one has ever been in trouble from using our website or no one has ever been hacked


thx for the reply!
i am using tor for the sole purpose of protecting my privacy, i may or may not live in a country with laws against the growing of controlled substances. so i do not want to use my real ip for pages like this. i dont fear being hacked, or that the site will compromise me in any way.
i know its for spam protection, and i really appreciate that, it just really messes up this forum for me.


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2014)

elektrician said:


> thx for the reply!
> i am using tor for the sole purpose of protecting my privacy, i may or may not live in a country with laws against the growing of controlled substances. so i do not want to use my real ip for pages like this. i dont fear being hacked, or that the site will compromise me in any way.
> i know its for spam protection, and i really appreciate that, it just really messes up this forum for me.


Yeah i can certainly under the reason people use TORs its a valid use, so i can understand your concern.
we have pretty tight security here, we've always taken user security to the highest priority here , unforuntely if you use your tor the website will give you a run around we don't want excessive spam on the board , kinda a win/lose situation for some members.


----------



## elektrician (Dec 1, 2014)

ficklejester said:


> I'm glad the software is in place to keep bots off the site, keep it up admins.


bots are terrible and this isnt meant as a rant against the admins of this page! 

tor has flaws, i know that, but i dont see any alternative yet.


----------



## elektrician (Dec 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yeah i can certainly under the reason people use TORs its a valid use, so i can understand your concern.
> we have pretty tight security here, we've always taken user security to the highest priority here , unforuntely if you use your tor the website will give you a run around we don't want excessive spam on the board , kinda a win/lose situation for some members.


i agree, its the limitations of tor that give me problems, not riu. 

i just mention this in hopes that someday there will be a way for anonymus access of the page and spam/bot protection, and then there will have been people talking about it, so our opinions may be taken into consideration.

again, not bitchin about riu, its setup or its security, just trying to say for tor users its tough


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> no one has ever been in trouble from using our website or no one has ever been hacked


To things come to mind, first is when FDD got busted, I heard the rumors... Second is, I was gone for about a year and I think th site got hacked in 2013, remember everybody losing all there pics and shit...


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> To things come to mind, first is when FDD got busted, I heard the rumors... Second is, I was gone for about a year and I think th site got hacked in 2013, remember everybody losing all there pics and shit...


thats not exactly what happened FDD wasnt busted in result of riu itself.
i believe they brought it up after the fact of the bust.

we were never hacked we simply had too much user base and user things (photos, likes, posts, spam) going on for vbulletins system to handle so we had to go to a bigger and better software
because it stopped working properly causing loss of photos, likes being taken away, website not functioning etc 
rumors though.. they spread like wildfire


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> thats not exactly what happened FDD wasnt busted in result of riu itself.
> i believe they brought it up after the fact of the bust.
> 
> we were never hacked we simply had too much user base and user things (photos, likes, posts, spam) going on for vbulletins system to handle so we had to go to a bigger and better software
> ...


Yeah, I know FDD wasnt busted because of RIU I'm talking about the rumors... oh well... i'm not concerned I love RIU! Good morning home girl....


----------



## OldSchoolBud (Jan 25, 2015)

I've seen a lot of captcha's but these are on a whole new level of unnecessary difficulty. That level of unnecessary difficulty is not required to weed out bots. It's frustrating, annoying, & just pisses you off....for no apparent reason. Except to make you lower your security, which makes me paranoid as to why would they want to do that in the first place? Seriously, have you ever thought about it? I've never seen such consistently impossible captcha's anywhere else on the web. 

They've aggravated me to the point where it's made me mangle my tinfoil hat, & I'm gonna have to make another one, before the satellites start capturing my brain waves again.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 25, 2015)

Its kind of silly to view this site with TOR. imo TOR should only be used for Dark Web/Onion sites, its not geared to handle a site like this, especially since its not https even with TOR you aren't guaranteed security... you would be much better using a VPN (or a proxy) for privacy and higher speed when browsing open surface web,


----------



## OldSchoolBud (Jan 25, 2015)

squarepush3r said:


> Its kind of silly to view this site with TOR. imo TOR should only be used for Dark Web/Onion sites, its not geared to handle a site like this, especially since its not https even with TOR you aren't guaranteed security... you would be much better using a VPN (or a proxy) for privacy and higher speed when browsing open surface web,


I actually use a VPN and TOR. And if you had been sent to the state sponsored Camp Sleep Away with 90 other bunkmates to a room, then you might not think it was so silly. I get this "it's just marijuana, it's no big deal" from lots of people. I beg to differ....guess it depends on where you live.

Edit: Actually, decided to delete that, since everyone tells me that I'm like the only one in the world to get that kind of sentence for such a trivial offense, it's probably waaaay too much information. It just still pisses me off, especially when I have to listen to people incredulously ask, "what did you really do?", since they can't conceive of anyone getting that kind of sentence for a first offense pot charge. I'm still a bit bitter about the whole situation. Can you tell? LOL

Actually, it's not funny at all, but if you can't laugh about it, what are you gonna do? Looking on the bright side, I absolutely OWN the title for harshest sentence for the most trivial offense EVER! Pretty awesome huh? LMAO


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 25, 2015)

OldSchoolBud said:


> I actually use a VPN and TOR. And if you had been sent to the state sponsored Camp Sleep Away with 90 other bunkmates to a room, then you might not think it was so silly. I get this "it's just marijuana, it's no big deal" from lots of people. When you've gotten 10 years for a first offense, simple possession charge....come back and lets talk about how it's no big deal.


simply browsing a website is not any crime at all, in your case I agree you should be extra careful, I think you should just not talk about anything personal you are doing or give away any person details that could be incriminating. So basically just browse the site, talk with folks but don't talk about anything you are doing, and there is no crime or evidence and you should be fine.


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2015)

if youre using a TOR the website will not work for you as it properly should

this is so we dont have spam on our website, everyone i assure has noticed the difference between the old website with spam and the new one.

we take our users security aa the top priority , if you dont feel safe using riu without a Tor you will have to continue with the issues youre having, I can say riu is safe though for users as long as they dont post any personal information like where they live etc.

It is ultimately your decision however if you continue to use TOR , it will continue to repeat what it si doing for you


----------

